# Will Primos kills his largest MS buck ever!



## lungbuster123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome hunt right here and one incredible buck!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a stud. Cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW! thanks for sharing


----------



## parkerman (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice Buck   he needs to start yote hunting now...


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Dec 7, 2011)

no emotion at all? i would barely be able to stand!


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 7, 2011)

whats up with no emotion--- at least he did thank the all mighty for his accomplishment. i would be about to pee in my britches.


----------



## RNC (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 4 posting this ......enjoyed it !

What mass on that bruiser !


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 7, 2011)

That'll work


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Mega-Congrats to Will Primos, a fine good honest gentleman & sportsman. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## weekender (Dec 7, 2011)

swamp donkey delux, what a class act he is, CONGRATS to him and the Primos Truth Team


----------



## Mangler (Dec 7, 2011)

Will has the only hunting show on TV nowadays worth watching. Seems like a great guy!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 7, 2011)

That's good deer.


----------



## dmedd (Dec 7, 2011)

A fine deer for a fine gentleman!! Will is first class all the way!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a giant! I'd retire from hunting if I ever got one like that!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 8, 2011)

That's awesome...Will Primos and his guys are THE best in the business in my opinion.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! Will is a goodern, glad to see him kill a monster like that.


----------

